# Seagate vs WD 1 Tb hdd query



## Sarvesh Singh (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi ,
I want to purchase 1 TB compact HDD.
I have looked into these two but got confused about the after sales support and reliability of Seagate and WD.
Can someone please tell which one i should go for.

Seagate Backup Plus 1 TB External Hard Disk - Seagate: Flipkart.com

WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

Get WD My Passport. WD's after sale service is much better than Seagate's.


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok thanks... but whom do we approach for that?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarvesh Singh said:


> Ok thanks... but whom do we approach for that?



You mean for RMA (claiming repair under warranty)? You just need to submit an RMA on WD's website. they will send a courier guy whome you'll handle the hadr disk. you can track the progress of the whole process online. the replacement drive will arrive at your doorsteps too


----------

